# Ruger Rifle family.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

77-22lr with Simmons fireflight 3x9 scope.


77-243 tang safety Bushnell Banner 3x9 BDC scope.

77_220 Swift tang safety Simmons 6x18 Pro hunter scope. Home made sun shade




 Al


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking rifles


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh yeah.. Nice... Nothing like guns with great looking wood furniture... I just can't get into the modern plastic guns... I try, but I'm a sucker for wood stocks...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice guns
I've got some Rugers, nothing that pretty though


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tang safety 

there are 2 kinds of safeties , the kind that keep you from pulling the trigger and the kind that lock the firing pin or move it so it can't 

tang goes that step further to lock the firing , all the late 19th and early 20th century military bolt action rifles seemed to take this route


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The swift and the 243 have the safety on the tang of the rifle. They are early production rifles. I bought this one slightly used because of Jack O'Conner's stories of coyote and PD shooting in shooting Mags of the early 1960's. I soon found out why it was slightly used. At 72 ounces the trigger still would not break on the trigger pull scale limit.

I bought the 243 new for my dads 65th birthday in 1980 to replace the Winchester Model 88 in 284 that was taking a bit of his body every time he fired it. Dad decided to stop hunting and fishing after he turned 88 and was having mobility problems. I got the 243 and his model 37 feather lite 20ga. 
I shot a nice UP buck Nov 2003 with it. Wrote a story that got published in the Michigan Out of Doors Magazine in Nov 2004. Dad never got to read the story in the Magazine.

I bought the 77-22 used because it is so similar to the swift and 243 it is cheap practice shooting it.
The safety on it is a lever on the bolt the new style like found on the MKII 77's.

 Al


----------

